# Looking to buy driftwood?



## jamielong (May 8, 2013)

*H2

Anyone have any ideas where to buy some driftwood?

I have been recommended to purchase from www.SusquehannaDriftwood.com ~For All Of Your Driftwood Wants & Needs~ but I have not had any experience with them yet... does anyone know about them?

I looked at their inventory and it looks like they have alot of good pieces but I always ask for reviews before purchasing anything...

Thank you for taking your time to read *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've always bought in stores or found my own along riverbanks and streams.We did have a member a little while back who created some great looking pieces;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/hi-everybody-42523.html?highlight=driftwood


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree riverbanks is a good place to find it and its free oryou mite check with your lfs my carry some driftwood


----------



## larryq (May 8, 2013)

Haha wow, small world

About 3 weeks ago I ordered some from susquehanna driftwood

I got the piece like 4 days after ordering. I was actually pretty surprised how nice their driftwood is. I threw it right in my tank and had no problems at all *w3

Im looking into buying more next paycheck


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products .. I just purchased some malaysian driftwoof from there last week and received it 3 days later. Good prices and I got some great pieces! Just soakig them at the moment but can't wait to add them!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a site that sells mostly decorative cypress pieces, and they are great to deal with. I have a few of their pieces as well as some bamboo caves.

AmazonMoosey's Ambit-Featuring Cypress Bayou Creations – Driftwood for Sale. Others may have driftwood, only Cypress Bayou Creations has Cypress Driftwood Art. Featuring Cypress Driftwood and Cypress Knees,created by Mother Nature, gathered and prepa


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I like going to flea markets and finding some, I get to see the piece and negotiate a price.
try that!


----------



## jamielong (May 8, 2013)

Hello again, I actually fount pieces at www.SusquehannaDriftwood.com ~For All Of Your Driftwood Wants & Needs~ and ordered some. They were really nice and helpful. I cant wait to get my pieces!


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

jamielong said:


> *H2
> 
> Anyone have any ideas where to buy some driftwood?
> 
> ...



This is actually our company. We can confidently say that you will be 100% happy guaranteed with any driftwood that comes from Susquehanna Driftwood. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have

Thanks!


----------

